# help ive found baby fish in my tank



## nemo7415 (Aug 8, 2013)

Hi!
I was feeding my fish last night, a mix of platy, danio and whute cloud minnow and saw two tiny baby fish swimming on the bottom. Ive fished them out with great difficulty and have put them into a breeder trap within my tank. Im not sure what to do next. I dont want them to die! Ive got some baby livebearing fry food. 
Does anyone have any advice please?? It would ve greatly appreciated! (I have Get a spare small tank is it worth setting that up whilst they grow?) 
Thanks in advance!! X


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

If you keep them in the trap make sure to put some plants (fake or alive) in there to provide hiding spaces, just so they don't stress out. I've never actually had baby fish myself so that's all I can give for advice.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

baby live-bearers can eat finely crushed flake. Keep the trap clean, siphon out crap with airline


----------



## nemo7415 (Aug 8, 2013)

Thanks! Ill put some plant ib there. Somehow in the night obe of my danio managed to jump into the trap and by some miracle didnt eat them. So I may put them into my other tank with water out of this one. 
I have got baby livebearer food which is says to give them 2a day. Would u reconend I try that or just the flakes?? 
Thanks for the help x


----------



## nemo7415 (Aug 8, 2013)

https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc3/1476333_10152088767479456_1713661454_n.jpg


----------



## TheJakeM (May 11, 2013)

I would use the fry food if you have it, then flaked when they get older.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## squeekee35 (Feb 9, 2010)

About two months ago my guppy gave birth...unexpectently...as i have no males...i guess i bought her pregnant. i was keeping the babies in the same tank as the adults but they were not growing...i bought a small 5 gallon tank with a nice heater and bubbler and feed them 3-4 times a day with the temp around 78-80 and they are growing like weeds. once they get adult size i will put them back in the original tank. babies grow faster with warmer water and more food. i have read feed 4 - 8 times a day but you gotta clean the tank like every day or so anyway. i find 3-4 times plenty.

--Angel


----------



## nemo7415 (Aug 8, 2013)

Thanks for the tips. Mine are platy babies. The smaller pieces of flakes blow ibto the trap with the filter so theyve beeb nibblibg those pieces but I am feedibg them liquifry.


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

Make sure to upload some more pics when they get bigger


----------



## Pleco (Sep 22, 2012)

Find some baby fish food at your LFS. Feed them this until they get to, oh, about .75 inches, then feed them finely crushed flakes. I practically had the same situation. Except there were 15, and 3 survived...


----------



## nemo7415 (Aug 8, 2013)




----------



## nemo7415 (Aug 8, 2013)

Hi! sorry its been a while! 
just a little update...... the babies are rather big now. My platy have also bred twice since then so i have 8 babies in total of various sizes. 
i;ve been trying to upload some photos for you but no idea how to do this.


----------



## nemo7415 (Aug 8, 2013)

https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd....4_10152648798274456_5273073408423148128_n.jpg


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

nice, looking good


----------

